# shaking at 70



## katem89 (Jan 16, 2011)

hi guys picked up my Nissan Xtrail yesterday its a 52 plate 2.2 sport. I love it. However when in sixth doing 60 - 70 it really really shakes even my passengers can feel it. It seems to only be in 6th gear. Any ideas?


----------



## katem89 (Jan 16, 2011)

HI guys. 

Have taken the car to have its wheels balanced today still no improvement. 

I have noticed now that it is in every gear just worse the higher up you get. 

Tyres ar new so cant be uneven wear

Any other ideas?


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Did the X sit on the lot for a long time? I bought a car once that sat so long that it developed flat spots on the tires and I had to get them all replaced.


----------



## katem89 (Jan 16, 2011)

no it had only been traded in a few weeks before. So wouldnt think it would be that


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Had the same vibration problem on my 2.2 diesel......the front brake discs had warped. They were cheap replacements that I bought off ebay. So it was a false economy to buy cheap. Have your discs checked for runout.
Mike


----------



## mawarinternational (Jan 24, 2011)

I think you could have some sort of driver-shaft problem and this it is common if you have a scratch in one of the boots and the grease has leaked out. Also check the CV Boots at the front side and also near the wheels and make sure they are not cut. I am sure this will solve your problem. I also had this sort of problem in my Japanese used car last year and my dealer just fixed that problem.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Vibration at 110-120km/h*

Hi,
Recently i have gone through a lot of frustrations. vibration occured at 105 -120km/h. check front end 8 times by 2 garages, balanced wheel at leaset 6 times, one time was done by road Hunter force machine. no luck. then bring the car to Nissan, a smart mechanic found the one of the wheel was bent. I changed that (found something out of scrap) balanced. now it drives perfect. so therefor, no matter what you do to bent rim, you will not succeed. 
later


----------



## SeanBa (Dec 22, 2014)

Have you checked for a seized/partially seize caliper ?
Had similar issue on mine and turned out to be a NSF brake caliper seized, replace don't just clean as it will go again as I found out.


----------

